# Windows 2000 startet plötzlich neu



## DaUhl (4. Juli 2003)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe immer wieder das Problem, daß Windows 2000 scheinbar ohne Grund neu startet. Ich benutze zum Beispiel ein Programm und bumm: Der Bildschirm geht aus und ein paar Sekunden später fährt der Computer neu hoch. Leider könnte ich bisher nicht feststellen, ob das nur bei bestimmten Vorgängen pder Programmen etc. passiert. Außer bei der Internetverbindung: Nach 24 Stunden wird die DSL Verbindung bekanntlich getrennt. Wenn ich genau 24 Stunden online bin und die Verbindung automatisch getrennt wird, dann startet der Rechner neu. Wie gesagt, das ist bisher das einzige konkrete, wo der Neustart passiert. Ansonsten ist es unberechenbar. Passiert aus heiterem Himmel. Aber meistens, wenn ich etwas am PC mache. 

Ich habe einen AMD Athlon 1000 MHz, 256 MB Ram, 40GB Platte, NVIDIA Riva TNT 2 Grafikkarte. 

Habt ihr Tips, woran das liegen könnte? Wäre euch sehr dankbar.
Ich habe auch schon den Artikel gelesen, in dem Windows 2000 jede Stunde abstürzt. Aber ich glaube, das ich bei mir ein anderes Problem.

DaUhl


----------



## Jan Seifert (4. Juli 2003)

Nutzt du T-Online?


----------



## Naj-Zero (4. Juli 2003)

Bei Windows 2000 ist normalerweise die Funktion "Automatisch neustarten" an. Diese startet den PC sofort neu, wenn es einen Fehler gibt. Wenn man dies abstellt, kommt stattdessen ein BSOD, der einem nähere Informationen liefert(wenn man Glück hat .
Möglich ist dies unter in den Systemeigenschafetn unter "Starten und Wiederherstellen".


----------



## Thomas Lindner (4. Juli 2003)

Ich habe selbiges an einem AMD PC gehabt!

Übeltäter, den ich nach einigenb Wochen und viel Wut ermittelt habe war ein Speicherstein, der ein Macke weghatte!


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

> Bei Windows 2000 ist normalerweise die Funktion "Automatisch neustarten" an. Diese startet den PC sofort neu, wenn es einen Fehler gibt. Wenn man dies abstellt, kommt stattdessen ein BSOD, der einem nähere Informationen liefert(wenn man Glück hat


Hilft bei AMD-Systemen wirklich weiter, wie ich bisher an mehreren Rechnern beobachten konnte. Wenn diese Option deaktiviert ist, fährt der Rechner nicht mehr neu hoch, aber es wird auch kein BSOD ausgegeben - das System läuft einfach weiter.

Fragt mich nicht, wo da der Fehler liegt, aber anscheinend kann es nicht so schlimm sein. 
Was ich nur komisch finde, ist dass dieses Problem anscheinend wirklich nur bei AMD besteht - Intel-CPUs machen solchen Zicken nicht.


----------



## DaUhl (4. Juli 2003)

Das ist ja interessant, daß das anscheinend nur bei Athlon Rechnern. Ich werde auf jeden mal umstellen mit dem Starten.

@smallB: Ich benutze T-Online. Allerdings nicht die Software, sondern DFÜ. Bewirkt denn T-Online da was negatives?

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Tips!

DaUhl


----------



## Dario Linsky (4. Juli 2003)

> @smallB: Ich benutze T-Online. Allerdings nicht die Software, sondern DFÜ. Bewirkt denn T-Online da was negatives?


Anscheinend haben NT-basierte Windows-Systeme gelegentlich Schwierigkeiten damit, wenn T-Online alle 24 Stunden die Verbindung serverseitig trennt. Das kann hin und wieder mal zu Bluescreens führen, aber das ist AFAIK nicht nur bei AMD-Systemen der Fall, sondern liegt vermutlich eher an Windows - und das merkwürdigerweise auch nicht immer, sondern meiner Erfahrung nach eher sporadisch.


----------



## Erpel (4. Juli 2003)

Jo
Ich (P4) hatte das am Anfang auch, aber eines Tages wars weg.


----------



## Jan Seifert (5. Juli 2003)

Ich habe das Problem manchmal auf meinem WinXP System
und ziemlich oft auf meinem win2000 Laptop.
Weiss aber leider nicht, wie ich es abstellen
kann. Hat aber, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe,
mit einer Datei zu tun, mit der sich T-Online
in das Internet wählt. Egal ob mit oder ohne
Software.

MfG


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Juli 2003)

> Hat aber, so wie ich es mitbekommen habe,
> mit einer Datei zu tun, mit der sich T-Online
> in das Internet wählt. Egal ob mit oder ohne
> Software.


AFAIK ist das der PPPoE-Treiber... Bin mir aber auch nicht ganz sicher. Werd mal beim nächsten Bluescreen drauf achten.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Juli 2003)

Ich habe diese Problem auch unter WinME, ab und zu startet der Rechner einfach neu, allerings nur wenn ich im Internet bin.
Habe ISDN (also keinen PPPoE).
Das Problem tritt bei meinen beiden rechnern auf, einmal AMD XP und einem Intel Celeron (noch mit P3-Kern)


----------



## Avariel (7. Juli 2003)

Überprüf auch mal die Hitze in deinem Rechner, n Freund von mir hatte das auch schon mal, Messungen ergaben dann eine Temperatur von ca. 70° im Rechner.
Das hat er wohl nicht so ganz verkraftet


----------



## DaUhl (8. Juli 2003)

Also ich habe den automatischen Neustart deaktiviert und bis jetzt beobachtet. Ich habe abgewartet, bis nach 24 Stunden meine Internetverbindung getrennt wird. Windows startete tatsächlich nicht neu. Stattdessen kam ein blaues Bild, in dem ganz viele Nullen standen und "Driver IRQL not less or equal" in Zusammenhang mit "TDSLAdap.sys" "Beginn des Speicherabbildes". Nur leider hat der Computer nix mehr gemacht. Diesen Bildschirm hatte ich auch schon mal vor längerer Zeit gehabt. Da tat sich dann auch nix mehr. Habt ihr da Ideen, was das soll?

Die Temperatur habe ich auch mal geprüft. Konstante 52°C bei CPU und 39°C bei System. 

Danke

DaUhl


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (8. Juli 2003)

Afaik gibt es einen neuen PPPoE Treiber der das Problem behebt.


----------



## Jan Seifert (8. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Afaik gibt es einen neuen PPPoE Treiber der das Problem behebt. *


Und wo gibt es den, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## wackelpudding (7. August 2003)

Sorry, dass ich ein recht altes Thema rauskrame, aber es passt halt:



> IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL
> [...]
> *** STOP 0x0000000A (0x00400704, 0x00000002, 0x00000000, 0x8051AF10)


Laut dieser Seite [http://online.winfaq.de/tip0391.htm] müsste das ein Lesezugriff mit Hilfe von IRQ&nbsp;02 gewesen sein.
CPU passt: Athlon 1000. OS: XP Pro SP1. GraKa: GeForce 2 MX 200.
Das &raquo;Tolle&laquo;: Die Abstürze [ziemlich oft Neustarts, trotz de-aktivierter Option bei &raquo;Starten und Wiederherstllen&laquo;] passieren mir nicht während ich im Netz bin, sondern beim Spielen. Obige Fehlermeldung erschien als ich in meinem Dungeon Siege-Inventar gekramt hab’. You Don’t Know Jack&nbsp;1 bis 3 veranlassen den PC oft zum Reboot statt Blue Screen.
GraKa-Treiber hab’ ich von Detonator&nbsp;FX&nbsp;44.03 zu Detonator&nbsp;40.72 [WHQL-zertifiziert] &raquo;downgedatet&laquo;. So kommt wenigstens nicht mehr die *nv4_disp.dll* im Blue Screen vor. Ein kleiner Erfolg. 
DX9.0b hab’ ich vor dem Treiber-Downdate auch de-installiert und nachher wieder installiert.

Meine eigentliche Frage, wenn ich die verlinkte Seite richtig verstehe, müsste ich nur rausbekommen, welches Gerät IRQ&nbsp;02 belegt. Nur wie, wenn es nicht im Geräte-Manager zu finden ist?!


----------



## Daxi (8. August 2003)

Ich hatte so ein Problem auch mal, als ich mit einem Downloadtool was gesaugt habe und der 24h-Disconnect dran war.
Beep. DOS, PC bootet neu.
Ich hab das Programm das sein lassen und jetzt gehts auch mit dem Nachbarn.

PS. Ich verwendet die T-Offline-Software nicht.
Terrorkom kann mir mit dem Prog gestohlen bleiben.
Mir ist die DFÜ-Verbindung viel lieber.


----------



## directrecharge (13. August 2003)

ey leute ich hab momentan genau das selbe problem.

hab memtest 8 stunden lang laufen lassen, hat aber nix ergeben.

gibt es denn dafür keine lösung? ich hab schon wie ein irrer im netz gesucht! ... also ich hab einfach neustarts, die einfach so passieren, ohne grund...
und das seitdem ich ein neues netzteil und ein neuen kühler drin hab...


temperatur ist 1000 pro ausgeschlossen, den im moment ist die temperatur perfekt (hab super kühlung momentan)


ich werde bald irre und bin so am ende... ist das ein windows problem, oder eine hardware problem?



ich hab relativ viel zu dem thema gefunden, aber keine richtige lösung 



danke schonmal leute


bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. August 2003)

> ich hab relativ viel zu dem thema gefunden, aber keine richtige lösung


Oben stehen schon mehrere Lösungen/Ursachen für das Problem. Kann aber auch sein, dass das an dem neuen Wurm liegt, der gerade durch das Internet flitzt und sich mit Vorliebe auf Windows-Systemen breitmacht.


----------



## directrecharge (20. September 2003)

so leute bei mir hat sich ne menge menge neu ergeben.
ürbigens: die lösung oben hilft mir nicht weiter, da ich NICHT über die t-online software ins netz gehe, sondern über einen server (sprich über LAN).

das ding ist: ich hab mir inzwischen ein neues BOARD (ASUS A7N8X deluxe) und neuen speicher (512 MB DDR-RAM 400) geholt, und das problem besteht weiterhin . zwar in sehr abgeschwächter form, aber es besteht.

ich habe inzwischen nur noch 2 karten drinne: die audigy2, und die geforce ti 4200 ... 

ich hatte gedacht es wäre zonealarm, da ich im ereignissprotokoll (eventvwr.msc) gesehen hatte, das zone alarm exakt zur selben zeit den fehler verursachte, als der rechner neu startete. IRQL not less or equal ist das problem (schon wieder).

ich machte neues zonealarm rauf, bis jetzt lief die KISTE OHNE PROBLEME .

gestern dan wieder ein absturz: aber sehr seltsam, beim HERUNTERFAHREN  des pc's, wieder ein DRIVER irql not less or equal.

das windows2000 system ist KOMPLETT NEU  , die treiber sind ALLE NEU ...

das einzige was mir jetzt noch in denn sinn kommt ist entweder NORTON ANTI VIRUS 2003 oder ULTRAMON (ein tool für 2 monitore was ich anfangs für meinen secondary monitor benutz, und inzwischen weiterhin laufen lassen, da er sich die anordnung der desktop icons merkt, und falls diese durcheinandergebracht wird, sich diese wiederherstellen lässt).

an ein hardware problem glaub ich inzwischen ncihtmehr, da das system (01) sehr sehr gut und geil läuft, und (02) ein neues board, neuer speicher, die soundkarte ist 2 monate alt, die grafikkarte ist zwar ein jahr alt, ist aber auch eigentlich neu, in der kiste ist, und ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das es jetzt noch was spinnnt. und wenn was, was denn?

ausserdem: ich hab ausgestellt, das er mir diese IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL meldungen gibt, sondern ne info in mein systemprotokoll schreibt und einfach neustartet.. hier das was im systemprotokoll stand:

Der Computer ist nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000050 (0xfe1b1b9c, 0x00000000, 0x80527655, 0x00000000). Microsoft Windows 2000 [v15.2195]. Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINNT\Minidump\Mini092003-01.dmp

neustes SP ist drauf! viren sind ausgecshlossen.


WAS TUN? bitte hilfe



bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## chibisuke (20. September 2003)

Nun ja, das problem bei AMD CPUs die bei rechenlastigen spielen neustarten is mir nich ganz neu...

es ist meist auf ein ZU SCHWACHES NETZTEIL zurück zu führen...

den fehler den die meisten hersteller von PCs machen , is das die weiß gott welches geld in neueste CPU graka und ähnliches stecken, dabei aber vergessen das das zeug ja auch irgendwo seinen strom herbekommen muss...

nun.. wenn die CPU last extrem hoch schnellt, und dann auch noch die graka auf hüchstleistung arbeitet, wie es bei modernen spielen der fall ist, dann kann es passieren das die notwendige betriebsspannung nicht mehr gehalten werden kann, im endeffekt sagt das netzteil dann "du kannst mich mal" und es geht eine schutzeinrichtung die vor überlstung schützt.. sobald die spannung weg is, geht der strom extrem runter, und das system wird wieder eingeschalten sobald das netzteil sich erhohlt hatt... das geht meist im bereich von maximal einer sekunde...

und dann gibts da noch dieses ärgerliche IRC_NOT_EQUAL_OR_LESS... dabei handelt es sich um einen interupt der im prinzip zwar vom system erzeugt wird, und auch von einem entsprechenden handler des PIC prozessors verarbeitet wird, nur ist dann in der IDT kein passender handler registriert...
das ergebnis ist, das die CPU ein doublefault liefert.. und doublefault heißt fast immer BSOD.

Dann gibt es noch die möglichkeit das ein treiber fehlerhaft ist... und der doublefault handler blockiert ist... das kann nur bei CPL 0 treibern passieren.. also treiber für graka, und extrem systemnahe sachen wie multitasking...also wenn der doublefault handler aus irgendeinem grund blockiert ist, und es trotzdem zu einem doublefault kommt... dann wirft die CPU das handtuch und startet ohne vorwarnung entweder neu, oder das system bleibt einfach stehen, hängt vom mainboard ab...


----------



## directrecharge (20. September 2003)

ich wusste ich hab was vergessen zu erwähnen : netzteil ist es tausend pro nicht, da ich mir aufgrund von zur schwacher leistung ein 460 watt enermax netzteil gekauft habe, was auch hervorragende daten liefert. kühlung ist es auch nicht, da ich 40° maximum hab, bei ohne ende leistung. die kiste stürzt NICHT bei spielen ab, das kann ich wie ein bescheurter, aber das problem hatte ich auch mal. 
bei dem letzten absturz (gestern) war es halt beim HERUNTERFAHREN  ... davor wars einfach so mal ... seit dem neuen board ist es aber nur die beiden male zum absturz (bzw. neustart) gekommen... 

weiter zu dem was du geschrieben hast : 



> und dann gibts da noch dieses ärgerliche IRC_NOT_EQUAL_OR_LESS... >>>> dabei handelt es sich um einen interupt der im prinzip zwar vom system erzeugt wird, und auch von einem entsprechenden handler des PIC prozessors verarbeitet wird, nur ist dann in der IDT kein passender handler registriert...
> das ergebnis ist, das die CPU ein doublefault liefert.. und doublefault heißt fast  immer BSOD. <<<<<



ei ei ei .. sorry das ging mir jetzt etwas zu schnell  ... was bedeutet das genauo .. PIC prozessor und dann in der IDT (?) keinen passenden handler findet ..
doublefault, und BSOD ?  

sorry, aber das alles sagt ehrlich gesagt nix, und ich würd mich freuen, damit ich das verstehe, etwas umzuoformulieren, da ich inzwischen 6 monate schon mit diesem irql not less or equal zu tun hab.



> Dann gibt es noch die möglichkeit das ein treiber fehlerhaft ist... und der doublefault handler blockiert ist... das kann nur bei CPL 0 treibern passieren.. also treiber für graka, und extrem systemnahe sachen wie multitasking...also wenn der doublefault handler aus irgendeinem grund blockiert ist, und es trotzdem zu einem doublefault kommt... dann wirft die CPU das handtuch und startet ohne vorwarnung entweder neu, oder das system bleibt einfach stehen, hängt vom mainboard ab...



was genau sind CPL0 treiber, könnten das auch soundkarten treiber sien? denn die audigy2 treiber sollen sehr beschissen sein, und teilweise auch probleme machen. ich bin nähmlich am überlegne mir ne neue soundkarte zu lesiten.

zu dem rest: ok: also wie gesagt, ich kriege diese meldung ausm systemprotokoll als er neustartete: Der Computer ist nach einem schwerwiegenden Fehler neu gestartet. Der Fehlercode war: 0x00000050 (0xfe1b1b9c, 0x00000000, 0x80527655, 0x00000000). Microsoft Windows 2000 [v15.2195]. Ein volles Abbild wurde gespeichert in: C:\WINNT\Minidump\Mini092003-01.dmp. 

kann mane igentlich mit diesem .DMP file was anfangen / oder nähere ursauchen rauskriegen?!

- hätte ich den hacken aus den einstellungen genommen, das er mir nen bluescreen anzeigt, hätte ich auf jeden fall ein "IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL" bekommen ...

zu der grafikkarte: ich hab die allerneusten detonator treiber! ... ich hatte beim ersten absturz die version davor, und beim zweiten die aktuellen! d.h. die karte schliess ich auch mal aus ... das einzige was es doch wirklich sein könnte ist die soundkarte oder nicht? [die ist mir sowieso ein dorn im auge irgendwie] ... 
ich benutze nur die treiber vonner nvidia seite, also keine unoffiziellen...

die graffikarte ist eine geforce ti 4200 mit 128 mb ddr ram von pine (bzw. xfx [pines unterdivison für geforce ti's glaub ich])



bitte hillfe und danke schonmal

ich hoffe ich kann endlich mal in ruhe schlafen!



bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## VooDooZ (21. September 2003)

Hallo Leidenskollegen,

ich hab das selbe Problem, nur noch etwas "ausgereifter" ... denke ich.

Mein ehemaliges PIII - 600 System mit 3x 128 MB SD und 3 Festplatten lief traumhaft stabil (Win 2000), nur war´s halt nimmer Zeitgemäß und für aufwendige Grafik- und Videobearbeitung schlichtweg zu langsam.

Also flux neues ASROCK X533 Mainboard mit P4 2.4 GHz und 256 DDR zugelegt, eingebaut und los ging´s mit den Problemen. Andauernd startet die Mühle mitten im Betrieb neu ... ob ich nun was dran gearbeitet hab oder nicht. Als mir das dann auf den Keks ging, hab ich Windows 2000 platt gemacht, und komplett neu installiert, kein Erfolg ...  

Da nun die Festplatten auch nimmer die neuesten waren, hab ich alle 3 rausgeschmissen, und ne nagelneue Maxtor 120 GB ATA 133 besorgt, eingebaut und in der Hoffnung, daß nu alles besser wird, Windows 2000 wieder komplett neu installiert .... Fehlanzeige. Bereits nach der reinen Windowsinstallation mit Treibern (eingige Karte im System ist die Chaintech GFORCE 4 FX mit Nvidia Chipsatz) folgte der erste Spontanneustart ...   

Zudem habe ich jetzt auch noch das Problem, wenn der Rechner mal nicht gerade nue startet, meldet IE oder Outlook XP immer wieder daß es einen Fehler verursacht hat, und neu gestartet werden muß .... das war vorher auch noch nie der Fall ... dies aber nur am Rande. 

Da ich in der glücklichen Lage bin, noch ein Notebook (P4 2.2 GHZ, ECS Mainboard mit SiS - Chipsatz, 1 GB DDR, Windows 2000) zu besitzen, welches mit "identischer" Installation ohne jegliches Mucken läuft, hab ich im Netz nach ähnlichen Phänomenen gesucht und bin hier gelandet. Nachdem ich nun "Starten und Wiederherstellen" ausgeschaltet hatte, kamen statt Neustarts Bluescreens mit folgenden Meldungen :

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL .... blabla ... in ntoskrnl.exe
Dieser trat mitten im Betrieb auf ... und das interessante daran, genau zum Zeitpunkt, als der Speicher voll war ! ( hab den MemOptimizer laufen, welcher mir den freien Speicher anzeigt ... der ging von grün auf gelb auf rot auf Bluescreen ...)

PFN_LIST_CORRUPT ... ohne Angabe von Modulen
Dieser tritt mal einfach so im laufenden Batrieb, oder während des Herunterfahrens auf.

KMODE_EXCTENSION_NOT_HANDLED
Tritt meistens beim Hochfahren des Systemes auf.

Was ist neu in meinem System :

Mainboard ASROCK X533 mit VIA Chipsatz (VT 8235)
Prozessor P4 2.4 GHZ - Boxed
256 DDR OEM (lief in meinem Notebook aber einwandfrei)
Maxtor 120 GB ATA133 (hatte das Problem aber auch schon mit den "alten" FP)

Wie schon die meisten vor mir, kann auch ich ausschließen, daß es an Netzteil oder Hitze liegt (hab nichtmal ein Gehäusedeckel drauf, da pfeifft garantiert genug Wind durch ...  

Fazit : Never touch a running System ! Aber trotz allem würd ich das Teil gerne stabil bekommen. Falls jemand noch Lösungsvorschläge hat, ich versuche gerne alles, um das in Griff zu bekommen.

Danke für Euere Mühe im Voraus ....

VooDooZ


----------



## Aikida (21. September 2003)

Hallo zusammen,
Endlich habe ich jemanden mit ähnlichen Problemen gefunden. Mein PC schaltet selbständig ab und selbständig wieder an.
Meine Daten: Pentium 4 1.6 GHz, FP 40 GB. ca 1.5 Jahre alt.
Seit 3 Wochen habe ich Probleme: während dem Arbeiten schaltet der PC einfach ab und wieder an. Keine Veränderung an HW und SW. Es werden keine Spiele gespielt. Dies wurde immer schlimmer, konnte mich nicht mehr anmelden. So nahm ich den PC mit in unsere IT im Geschäft. Dort haben sie die Festplatte neu formatiert (hatte defekte Sektoren) und Office neu installiert. Im Geschäft lief der PC den ganzen Tag einwandfrei
Zuhause wieder das Spiel von vorne. Einschalten - ausschalten.. Ich dachte, nun ist die Festplatte total im Eimer und kaufte darauf hin eine neue. Es geht wieder los, bereits beim Installieren des XP schaltet der PC wieder aus.. bin gefrustet (Frust-Smilie fehlt..).
Nun habe ich mir als Laie folgende Fragen gestellt :
Die Temepratur wird über einen Fühler gemessen. Früher mal mit einem Bimetall, heute weiss ich es nicht, jedoch der Schaltvorgang muss noch der gleiche sein. Bei mir ist die Temperatur nicht zu hoch, da mittlerweile das Gehäuse weg. Und bereits nach einer Minute schalter er wieder aus - keine Möglichkeit zum Ueberhitzen! Im Geschäft lief er ja auch. Ansonsten wäre der Fühler defekt.
Die Stromversorgung: im Geschäft haben wir wohl die konstantere Leistung als bei mir zuhause (das Haus ist kanpp 30 jährig). Jedoch sollte das Netzteil Stromschwankungen zwischen 200-240V und 50-60 Hz ausgleichen. Es ist auch nicht tagszeitabhängig, als wenn zB viel gekocht wird, oder die Waschmaschine läuft oder zu Arbeitszeiten der Industrie.

Bitte bitte helft mir! wo ist der absolute Profi mit der nötigen Intuition!

Ein herzliches Dankeschön bereits jetzt.
Aikida


----------



## directrecharge (22. September 2003)

einerseits ist es ja super "schön" das ich nicht alleine dieses höchstseltsame problem habe!

aber schade das keiner irgendwie drauf antwortet!

würd mich wenigstens über ne antwort von chibisuke nochmal freuen, um mir das obige nochmal zu erklären.

aber andere lösungsansätze sind mehr als gerne gesehen, das problem besteht bei mir nun seit einem halben  jahr.


und ich krieg echt langsam ne macke



bitte hilfe


bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## chibisuke (23. September 2003)

> ei ei ei .. sorry das ging mir jetzt etwas zu schnell  ... was bedeutet das genauo .. PIC prozessor und dann in der IDT (?) keinen passenden handler findet ..
> doublefault, und BSOD ?


der PIC (Programable Interupt Controler) prozessor ist ein chip im PC der quasi auf anfragen von der hardware reagiert und diese an dern prozessor weiter leitet
die IDT (Interupt Deskriptor Table) ist eine tabelle wo alle interupts wie das betriebssystem verarbeitet eingetragen sein müssen..
ein doublefault ist eine fehlermeldung (wieder ein interupt) des prozessors, die auftritt wenn ein interupt nicht behandelt wird
und BSOD kommt aus der windows welt und heißt ausgesprochen BlueScreenOfDeath also der nette blaue bildschirm is gemeint...


> was genau sind CPL0 treiber, könnten das auch soundkarten treiber sien? denn die audigy2 treiber sollen sehr beschissen sein, und teilweise auch probleme machen. ich bin nähmlich am überlegne mir ne neue soundkarte zu lesiten.


CPL0 (Current Protection Level, es gibt 0 - 3) treiber sind treiber die in einem codesegment laufen das im DPL (Descriptor  Protection Level)eine 0 stehen hatt *g* sagt dir vermutlich noch weniger, das geht schon extrem weit in die internen machnanismen eines rechner hinen naja... ich versuchs mal einfacher zu formulieren...
stell dir vor du teilst die software deines rechners in 4 bereiche ein... das betriebssystem selbst, also den kernel, die ganzen treiber, die arbeitsoberfläche und die ganzen programme... nun leuft jeder dieser teile in einem eigenen bereich vom system... wobei aber manche treiber eine ausnahme darstellen...
die höchste berechtigung (CPL0) hatt der kernel selbst, manche treiber (vor allem graphiktreiber und busmastertreiber) müssen dort arbeiten um zu funktionieren... alle anderen laufen im CPL1 .. dann die GUI is im normalfall CPL2 und die programme CPL3.. das nur am rande... 



> kann mane igentlich mit diesem .DMP file was anfangen / oder nähere ursauchen rauskriegen?!


Ja, allerdings nur wenn du selbst an dem treiber der das verursacht rumprogrammieren willst, dafür brauchst du einen disassembler und viele assembler kenntnisse ;-)



> KMODE_EXCTENSION_NOT_HANDLED
> Tritt meistens beim Hochfahren des Systemes auf.


nun das is nich gut...
1.) heißt es EXCEPTION
2.) heißt es das der kernel irgend nen fehler im PC verursacht.. kaputter kernel?

so ich hoffe das beantwortet die meisten fragen...

die einzige frage die ich bisher nicht beantworten kann... wie man dieses verdamte neustart problem löst, außer bei den rechnen die n stärkeres netzteil brauchen...


----------



## directrecharge (23. September 2003)

vielen vielen dank für die antwort.
das hat mir etwas mehr licht ins dunkle gebracht.

allerdings ist damit ja eigentlich gemeint, das das board nen schuss weghätte. jedenfalls bei erklärung nummero 1 ! und das ist ja völlig ausgeschlossen das ich nen neues hab. netzteil bringt ohne ende power, das ist es (leider) auch nicht. im moment bin ich am ende mit meinem latein.

"dumm" das der sounkarten treiber über CPL1 läuft .... denn denn hätte ich als einzigsten noch im verdacht ... die audigy macht sowieso probleme (sound fällt aus, sound wird "gesqueezed" etc., und das soll alles von 'schlechten' treibern kommen).

ein software problem wäre damit 1000 pro ausgeschlossen (da red ich aber nich von treibern).

alle treiber sind übrigens windows zertifiizert, und es gibt (angeblich) keine irq probleme. zu der audigy 2 : die soll angeblich gerne zwischen verschiedenen irq's hin und herspringen. ob das stimmt, weiss ich leider incht genau.

mist das ich kein assembler kann 


danke nochmal für deine antwort und hilfe...
das heisst dann : neue karte kaufen und beten.



bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## chibisuke (23. September 2003)

tja, auch ich weiß nicht mehr viel was es noch sein kann...

teoretisch kann noch sein das n speicherbaustein den geist aufgibt.... ansonsten wüsst ich hardwareseitig nich was es sein könnte... ich tippe mal ganz stark auf irgendwelche treiber die sich zusammen nich verstehen... alleine funktionieren sie aber zusammen gibts probleme, dann nützt dir die windows zertifizierung wenig...


----------



## directrecharge (24. September 2003)

danke nochmal für deine erklärung und so 
bin jetzt grad dabei ne neue karte anzupendeln..wenn sich dann was ergibt, poste ich hier nochmal..

bis jetzt (besser gesagt seit dem letzten absturz) läuft die kiste übrigens ohne probs...

an sich: das board hat ne menge gebracht...auf jeden fall, hat das damals seinen teil dazu beigetragen...

viele grüße und danke vielmals

direct recharge


----------



## Ollibolli (26. September 2003)

Was mich wundert, ist die Tatsache, das dieses Problem ziehmlich zeitnah im September auftritt. Muß ja kein Blaster sein aber verwunderlich ist es schon. Eine Lösung habe ich hier auch nicht anzubieten, aber bei mir äußert es sich so: Wenn ich die Kiste morgends einschalte, fährt er hoch, stürzt ab, fährt wieder hoch, hängt sich auf. Dann starte ich neu und die Kiste läuft den ganzen Tag über stabil. Besondere Hardware: Zwei Platten (80 GB WD und 80 GB Seagate Barracuda), zwei Graka´s (eine alte Matrox Graphics Millennium II PCI und AGP Radeon 9000 ). Problemgeräte habe ich keine. So bescheuert wie´s klingt, aber ich glaube, er braucht erstmal "Betriebstemperatur".


----------



## Schief (29. September 2003)

*IRQL not LESS OR EQUAL*

             

moin erstmal...
also ich kann auch von einem "netten" problemchen berichten....und zwar
will ich nach nem 'format c:' ganz einfach nur windows 2000 pro installieren.
primärpartition 40gig frei....
gleich nach der ersten eingabe ( enter wenn installieren ; r für reparieren ; f3 zum abbruch ) schmiert der kasten ab und es kommt der blaue und sagt was von IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL 
alles mögliche versucht ...keine chance...wenn ich windows 98se reinwerfe ist die kiste in 20 minuten fertig und alles läuft...
ASUS a7v8x;AMD 2000+; 2x kingston 512 ddr;geforce fx 5600 von asus)
keine weiteren karten am board, nur onboard kram aktiviert... 
kommt mir nicht mit win-xp .....das kommt mir nicht in den rechner 
aber win2000 wär schon schön....
und hilfe von jemandem wär auch cool 
mfG schief


----------



## dfd1 (29. September 2003)

*Lösungen*

Irgendwie alle ähnliche Probleme, die ich auch mal *hatte*

Also *1.*: IRQ blablabla
Das liegt meist an den Treiber, dass sie zu alt *oder* zu neu sind.
nv4_disp.dll z.B. ist der Treiber für ne GForce Gravikkarte. Manchmal gibts auch Fehler mit dem VIA-Chipsatz.

*2.*: Install-Probs
Mit der Zeit kann es sein, das bei der HD das Stromanschlusskabel sich von der Wärme ausdehnt. Drückt ihn ein bischen zusammen, so das es wieder härter geht zum Anschliessen, und ihr habt dieses Problem nie mehr.

*3.* Möglichkeit: Ein Element eures PCs ist am , durch z.B. Haarriss. Testet alle Elemente grüdnlich aus. Gute Vorgehensweise:

 Schliesst nur die CPU mit Kühler, die Grafikkarte und die HD an, und startet das System. Falls es keine Probleme gibt, schliesst ein Gerät um das andere wieder an. So könnt ihr relativ einfach austesten, ob eine Komponente fehlerhaft ist.


----------



## Tim C. (29. September 2003)

Bei dem Testen der Komponenten kann man noch radikaler zur Sache gehen indem man die BIOS Fehlercodes (Piepsen) ausnutzt.

Nur CPU Kühler aufs Board (auch RAM runter, Grafikkarte runter usw). Wenn er nicht via piepsen mosert (PC-Speaker sollte natürlich angeschlossen sein) hat das Board eine Macke.

Zum Thema "Mein Board kann nicht kaputt sein, dass ist niegel nagel neu" Da kann ich nur sagen, ich hatte zwei PC's zeitgleich bestellt beide mit Elitegroup K7VTA3 Board, leider wohl ein Produktionsfehler. Die Southbridge (oder wars die North?) hatte eine Macke, die dazu führte, dass sämtliche aus dem Netz gezogenen exe,rar oder zip Dateien defekt waren (CRC Error & Co).
Du siehst also, nur die Tatsache, dass die Komponenten neu sind, muss noch lange nicht bedeuten, dass sie heile sind. Hatte auch schon Fabrikneuen RAM und Brenner die nen Knacks hatten.


----------



## Sinac (29. September 2003)

Zum Thema "Mein Board kann nicht kaputt sein, dass ist niegel nagel neu":
Hab neulich auch nen komplett PC gebaut, wo dann direkt das neue Board defekt war...


----------



## directrecharge (7. Oktober 2003)

das dumme board is aber nich kaputt!
das ist neu, funktioniert prächtig, und ab und zu startet windows neu. ich glaube wohl kaum das ich 2 mal eiin board abkriege, das dieselbe kleine macke hat, immerhin ist das einzige was momentan "alt" ist die grafikkarte.

ich meine, das ist es einfach nicht! das problem liegt woanders. glaubt mir jungs, ich bin kein trottel oder so, aber jeder dumme kleine minischeis (sorry das ich das so sage) kann ausgeschlossen werden, da ich wirklich ALLES durch habe.

es MUSS entweder ein grafikkarten fehler oder ein softwareproblem sein.

also bitte nur antworten wenn ihr tips geben könnt, die QUALIFIZERT sind, und nich sachen durchkauen die ich schon längst abgehackt habe (und das schon vor monaten). sorry aber sowas find ich in foren immer etwas (...) das ist halt unnötige "zeitklauerei"

auch wenn man nach sachen fragt, und sone antworten wie: "suchfunktion benutzen" kommen.. das is einfach nich cool... die "richtige" antwort an sich würde GENAUSO lange dauern zu schreiben (nehmts nich wortwörtlich, aber denkt mal drüber nach).

nich falsch verstehen jungs, aber ich bin kein trottel 


bis dahin

direct recharge


----------



## zytozid (9. Oktober 2003)

hi!
ich habe auch genau folgendes problem:



> _Original geschrieben von DaUhl _
> Nach 24 Stunden wird die DSL Verbindung bekanntlich getrennt. Wenn ich genau 24 Stunden online bin und die Verbindung automatisch getrennt wird, dann startet der Rechner neu.



mein pc läuft ansonsten recht stabil, habe eigentlich keine probleme, bis eben auf dieses. mein os is auch win2k pro, habe eine amd duron cpu und ein asus a7v board. dieser fehler trat auch nicht immer auf. früher kam eben noch das standard-meldungs-fenster "die internetverbindung wurde getrennt. möchten sie sich neu einwählen?" (oder so ähnlich). jetzt startet mein pc sich jedoch ohne fehlermeldung oda dergleichen einfach neu. ich kann leider nich sagen seit wann mein pc eben diese neustarts macht, mir is jedoch auch nich bewusst dass ich irgendetwas am system verändert hätte. habe nachdem ich die beiträge hier gelesen hab auch mal die "neustartfunktion" in den systemeinstellungen deaktiviert, konnte jedoch noch nich den 24std kick von der terrorkom abwarten (dauert ab jetz noch 23 stunden...)


----------



## Erpel (10. Oktober 2003)

Nach den 23(Illuminaten) Stunden, bekommst du einen Bluescreen, also speicher vorher lieber alles ab.
Das sit ein Fehler in den PPPoE Treibern, Du verwendest nicht die T-Online Software Stimmts?
Versuchmal neue Treiber zu finden, ich hatte das auch schon.


----------



## zytozid (11. Oktober 2003)

juhu! mein problem hat sich nach einer installation neuer pppoe treiber von dieser page http://www.raspppoe.com/README2K.HTM und einbindung dessen protokolls in die netzwerkeinstellungen in luft aufgelöst 
vielen dank an Agent-p!
nein, ich verwende nich die t-off software, hab aber das protokoll für den pppoe benutzt. was wohl wie es scheint ein fehler war 
jedenfalls kommt nun wieder wie gewohnt das fenster mit der möglichkeit mich neu einzuwählen und kein unerwarteter neustart!
mfG
zy


----------



## Erpel (12. Oktober 2003)

Gern Geschen


----------



## vossi (22. Oktober 2003)

*hi*

Hi zusammen und alle bis hoffentlich grade eben Leidensgenossen..... 

Ich wollte eigentlich auch grade loslegen welche Probleme ich habe...ähhh hatte...solange (5 Minuten am Stück) lief die Kiste in den letzten 3Monaten nnicht ohne Reboot 

Ich habe auch diese Lestigen Abstürze gehabt, die sich im grossen und ganzen den beschriebenen Abstürzen geähnelt haben. 
Als ich Win2k bereits auf eine blanke Platte installiert habe und bei der Sicherung der Systemdateien der PC neu gestartet ist, hab ich schon fast verzweifelt und erst gedacht das mein Board kaputt wäre. Da aber kein einziger meiner Fehler reproduzierbar bzw. jeder Fehler schlichtweg einfach willkürlich passierte, schloss ich datt erstmal aus und machte mich über mein LAN-Gateway auf die Suche. Und wurde - so wie es aussieht fündig auf tutorials.de 

Zur Problemlösung bei mir war zusagen, dass ich mir vor ca.3 Monaten(seit dem bestehen in etwa auch die Probleme) ein neues NEtzteil zugelegt hatte. Als ich diesen Beitrag las und oben geschrieben wurde dass es an lose FP Stecker lag, hat es *Ping* gemacht.....Kiste runtergefahren, Stecker der 2 Platten und 2 Cd-Rom überprüft und siehe da, einer war wirklich etwas locker. 

Zur Absicherung hatte ich vor dem runterfahren noch den PPPoE Treiber installiert der mal auf dem PC drauf war, den ich aber irgendwann nächtens wohl mal im TestWahn installiert und dann wieder runtergeworfen hatte......warum auch immer.... 

Ich denke aber mal es war der FP-Stecker, weil Win2K auch ohne Netzkarte bei der Neuinstallation abschmierte. ;-)


----------



## vossi (22. Oktober 2003)

grr...na gut die Freude hat knapp 30 Minuten gehalten dann hatt es wieder Peng gemacht. 

Da ich eigentlich nicht dran gedacht hatte oder besser gesagt nicht glauben wollte das das Netzteil einen weg hat werde ich mir das mal nehmen und austauschen.

Evtl hat ja jemand noch einen Tip.

Mein System ist ein AMD1600+ auf einem K7VZA rev3.0 mit VIA Chipsatz .....686B, GraKa ist eine XfXGrafics NVidia GeForce4 MX440 und angeklemmt ist der Sony215, Netzwerkkarte ist mit RTL8139 Chipsatz , Soundkarte ist AC97 onBoard oder eine SB16PCI(Probleme bestehen bei beiden) zudem ist ein Toshiba 1612 und Plextor2410 eingebaut.

Wie ich ja auch schon zuvor beschrieben hatte Stürzt die Kiste willkürlich ab.. Ausprobiert hab ich eigentlich schon alles bis hin zu einem anderen Kernel.

Alles angefangen hat alles mit einem Update der MB-Treiber und der GraKa-Treiber. Nachdem ich diese installier hatte fing die Kiste an, bei Spielen zu rebooten. Allerdings bekomme ich kein BSOD wie es bei einigen hier war, egal welche Einstellung ich vornehme. 
Nachdem ich die Änderungen wieder rückgängig gemacht habe und die Treiberkonstellation wieder hergestellt hatte, blieb allerdings das Problem. Es verstärkte sich sogar weil ich jetzt noch nichtmal gefahrlos Arbeiten konnte ohne das der PC abschmiert._(Jetzt grade ist er abgeschmiert obwohl ich an einem anderen PC schreibe....ich weiss einfach nicht mehr weiter**kopfschüttel**)_
Also hab ich erstmal die Standardklamotten versucht, die Reihenfolge ist getz nicht Chronologisch.....ich habe also Treiberleichen rausgeworfen, Speichercheck laufen lassen von Microsoft und SuSe(alles OK), die kompletten NVidia Treiber und VIA Treiber entfernt soweit dieses Möglich war und wieder neuinstalliert in allen Möglichen Vertsionen, eine Partition entfernt und Laufwerk c vergrössert auf 1,5 GB freien Speicher(was nicht ungefährlich war bei einem unstabilen System, aber da die Änderungen vor dem Start von Windows gemacht werden hab ich dem mal vertraut),die 2.Festplatte "Fabrikneu" ;-) gemacht und alleine als MAster angeschlossen - Win2k installiert - bei dem sichern der Systemdateien ist er dann am Ende der neuinstallation abgeschmiert (die Installation fand natürlich unter ausschluss jeglicher Unbenötigter Hardware statt) ;-) und zum Schluss sogar die GeForce ausgebaut und die MAtrox G450 wieder eingaut, weil ich gedacht hatte die Geforce würde zuviel Strom fressen......aber es hat alles nix geholfen.

Ich weiss es riecht eigentlich stark nach einem defekten Controler der Festplatten allerdings glaube ich da nicht dran, weil die ganzen Fehler die kommen nicht reproduzierbar sind und die Vergrösserung der Partitionen und das Verschieben dieser, problemlos funktionierte. Zudem stürzt die Kiste auch ab wenn kein Festplatten zugriff ist und der nur "blöde" am Login rumsteht.
Meine weitere Vermutung ist, das der Speicher einen Fehler hat der von keinem Programm getestet wird oder das Netzteil einen weg hat(obwohl neu).
Ach und was mir noch eingefallen ist das ich gesehen habe das unter den Venti der GraKa die Kühlerplatte braun angelaufen ist, da weiss ich nicht so ganz was ich davon halten soll. Ich meine weil wir ja den etwas wärmeren Sommer hatten dieses Jahr.....

Na ich hoffe mal das der eine oder andere noch eine Idee hat, sonst muss über kurz oder lang doch ein komplett neuer her....und datt als Arbeitsloser FiSi *bg*


----------



## vossi (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
also hab gestern voller Erwartung mein Netzteil getauscht und als ich das eingebaut habe und nur mit dem MB connected habe, hat das Netzteil fürchterlich angefangen zu pipen......
Ich zurück, der Mensch im Laden sagte mir dann, dass es sein könnte das der Prozessor oder ein Kondensator auf dem Board platt ist. Das Pfeiffen sollte daher gekommen sein, weil das MB mit dem neuen Netzteil nun den korrekten Strom bekommt und das alte Netzteil zu starke Schwankungen hatte......aha einem EX-Schlosser kann man ja sowatt sagen  .....nu hab ich mein altes Netzteil wieder eingaut um wenigstens den PC nochmal starten zu können und die Daten zu sichern 

Nachdem ich dann gestern das alte Netzteil wieder eingebaut habe, hab ich mir das MB mal näher angesehen und um dem PRozi die Kondensatoren sehen wirklich nicht mehr frisch aus, zudem sind an einigen Bauteilen auf der Platine einige "kalte Lötstellen" . 
Ich werde den Prozessor nochmal auf einem anderen Board testen, sollte der ok sein, dann heist wohl ein neues MB muss her......


----------



## vossi (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi,
bei mir war es das MB, ist getz getauscht mit der selben Version wie ich es drin hatte( hab datt Dingen neu für 15€ bekommen)
Ohne einen Treiber neu installieren zu müssen rennt der PC nu......


----------



## BulldoZer (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo Leute,
mich plaggt diese Problem jetzt schon seit 6 Monaten und das was mir Angst macht ist ,dass mein Problem des plötzlichen Neustarts oder BSOD meine Festplatte geschrottet wurde.Meine Festplatte hat sich dann beim BSOD verabschiedet als ich ausgeschaltet und neu hochgefahren habe.Das letzte mal nach einem Neustart ( Aumtoatisches neu hochfahren war aktiviert) wurde eine Systemdatei von Windows XP beschädigt und musste neu installieren und bekam bei der ersten neu installation einen BSOD.Ich kann nicht gescheit arbeiten es könnte sogar sein das es jetzt gleich passiert ... ohne das diesen post einer liest.... manchmal dauert es auch ewig ,ich dachte ne zeit lang das es an der temp. liegt aber die ist in Ordnung ich kenne mich eigenltich ganz gut mit PCs aus und habe alles schon ausprobiert wie hier beschrieben und wenn es ein Virus wäre ,dann ein verdammt guter ,denn hab auf meiner Kiste schon alles an Antiviren Tools drauf gehabt ,von Norton bis hin zu Anti Vir und BitDefender.Mein Problem ist ich bin Schüler und hab echt kein Geld mir mal eben ne neue Festplatte oder Board zu kaufen ,dafür müsste ich hart arbeiten und dann soll es wieder vom BSOD zerstört werden ? Ich will eigentlich nur noch meine Kiste hier losweren und nen neuen PC kaufen ... nur zu dumm das mein PC im Ankauf nicht mehr das bringt was ich reingesteckt habe ... aber vielleicht hilft es ja jemanden was ich für ein System habe :
AMD Athlon 2400 XP +
1 GB RAM
8 GB FEstplatte (ist eine alte die ich noch hatte ,hatte vorher 80 GB)
ASROCK K7?
DVD Brenner + CD Rom laufwerk
Diskettenlaufwerk

In der Ereignissanzeige ist nix vermerkt was mit meinem plötzlichen neu hochfahren zusammenhängen könnte.Ich bin am verzweifeln und habe selbst schon nen Arbeitskollegen von meinem Vater gefragt ,der eine absolute Koriphäe ( ist bestimmt nicht richtig geschrieben ,... ) auf dem Gebiert Computer ist (kann Delphi .. kennt sich mit Hardware und Software sehr gut aus) und dem kam die ganze Geschichte sehr merkwürdig vor ....

Wer das Geheimniss lüftet bekommt 10 EUR von mir und das meine ich ernst !


----------



## n3mesis (14. Januar 2005)

Das Board, ist das ein K7S5A


----------

